# Audio Loopback



## ktwdallas (May 16, 2005)

I'm using Tiger and have my XM Radio plugged into the Audio In (Mic) input on my G5. I'm trying to figure out how to turn on loopback so it routes the sound through the speakers.

Right now, I bring up Amadeus II and go into Record mode (without actually starting a recording) which does do the loopback -- then Hide the application. But it seems like there should be a switch somewhere in the OS to do this. The soundcard I had on Windows did it just fine.

Kris


----------



## Natobasso (May 16, 2005)

Have you gone to SYSTEM PREFS/Sound/Input to see if your input is recognized? Should highlight "Line In" to activate the line you have going into your sound card. 

Let us know how this works.


----------



## ktwdallas (May 16, 2005)

yes, it it's on "Line In" and I see the sound meter going. If it wasn't receiving the signal there, the loopback through Amadeus II wouldn't work.


----------



## Natobasso (May 16, 2005)

What sort of speakers are you using? Externals or the internals?


----------



## ktwdallas (May 16, 2005)

Externals. I'm getting all my system sounds.


----------



## riccbhard (May 16, 2005)

This ought to solve the problem (found it buried in Google.... never know what you'll find there .)
http://www.rogueamoeba.com/freebies/downloads/linein.dmg


----------

